# Some new boys with mysterious color



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

I never post on this forum much anymore but I always lurk  
Wanted to add that I do not know the history or either boys
Cross post from mouselovers:

I got two new boys. An RY roan and a broken merle though there is something else going on with the broken merle.

RY roan, no name:









broken merle, Benz:









Now Benz has this border of color on both his hind legs. It is a very distinctive carmel brown so I highly doubt it is from him moulting or some sun bleached or died out hair. It is very small but still there. Any idea's on what this could be caused by?







[/quote]

Sorry about the picture quality there's only so much you can do with a crackberry!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Broken merle tan, probably.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

He actually looks poor banded and tan.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty!
Looks Merle banded & tan


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't see a pic, but I agree, it's tan.


----------

